# iPods on sale at Future Shop - buy or not to buy..



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I feel people need to practice what they preach and not be hypocrits but at the same time... I want a new iPod with video capabilities for my new loooong commute and my sis gave me a $300 Future Shop gift card as a housewarming gift. However I find myself wonderring whether I should pick one up now or possibly wait for the next one to come out. Future Shop has the 30s and 80s for sale right now which is something I can take advantage of if the next gen iPods aren't going to sport the full widescreen like the rumour sites say, the latest rumours being a wider, shorter iPod with same screen. The main reason is that I can watch videos on my Treo as well and the iPod screen is really no bigger than my Treo's screen, it's just that the iPod would be more convenient and can hold more videos. Well the sale's on until August 9, I can possibly wait till the very end to see if there may possibly be a new iPod announcement Aug 7 though unlikely. I feel like such a fanboy right now lol. Have I lost my mind??


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Apple told journalists that there would be no ipod or iphone related product announcements at the August 7th event - at least I read that on appleinsider.com.

I'd still wait for the next gen....although it may not be until the fall....or pick up an iPhone like me and be happy


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

lol omg i'm gonna be mobbed on transit if I have an iPhone. Plus I was kinda hoping to use my Future Shop gift card as the funds I do have are reserved for home renovations right now. You got your iPhone activated without a hitch?


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Yup....it creates a scene....but a good one 

I posted about it a little here...so far no problems at all but I do have a legit activation.....if you use the software activation method, you may lose YouTube but everything else works (aside from the phone for now)....the wifi is fantastic on it....I've left my laptop at home so much because of it.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I am going to get flamed, but I will say it anyway. Buy an Archos 604 Wifi. 30GB, 4.3 inch touchscreen, 480 x 272, Wifi, plays avi extensions, streams content from your Mac or PC to the unit and to the TV with an optional A/V cable. $299 at BB, so you can PM at FS. Not the smallest unit, but great for long commutes. And replaceable battery for $29.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I was honestly looking at the archos, they had the 404 for only $229


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

You get so much more with the 604 Wifi for the difference in price. The new 605s are coming out next month, $229 US for the 4GB flash model and $299 US for the 30GB model. Both FS and BB will carry them I assume as they have dropped the prices on the Gen 4s. My 604 is working fine so I am sticking with it until the next iPod comes out.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> You get so much more with the 604 Wifi for the difference in price. The new 605s are coming out next month, $229 US for the 4GB flash model and $299 US for the 30GB model. Both FS and BB will carry them I assume as they have dropped the prices on the Gen 4s. My 604 is working fine so I am sticking with it until the next iPod comes out.


and it works with iTunes???


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I think there is a hack to make it work with iTunes. I use it exclusively for video; I would not suggest it for audio, however. For videos, it works great. The wifi is decent speed-wise, and the streaming is awesome. Recognizes the Mac on my network and I can open up the Movies folder and access all that is there. 2 minutes from powering on until file access. Pretty decent again, speed wise.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

dona83 said:


> lol omg i'm gonna be mobbed on transit if I have an iPhone. Plus I was kinda hoping to use my Future Shop gift card as the funds I do have are reserved for home renovations right now. You got your iPhone activated without a hitch?


Try to sell the Future Shop card buy the iPod at Costco. Its the same price there as the FS sale price. You then get the luxury of returning it no questions asked. Perhaps Costco will have the next gen. iPod shortly after it is released. Of course this plan goes out the window if you aren't near a Costco, or aren't either a member or know one.

Steve


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I have an older Archos and I think they are very good for movies. With the later ones supporting the MP4 format they are great machines and I would not hesitate to buy one for video! I usually watch videos on either my PSP or my Archos and listen to music on my Nano or 4th G iPod.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I found a nice OB one that took another 10% off, so it was $242.96, plus I had a coupon for $25 off my next FS Credit Card purchase, so $217.96 is not too bad. Even if they get discounted when the new ones come out I don't think they'll go much lower than that. But I'll of course be pissed when the new ones come out. BTW my first iPod, sweet.


----------

